

Ask HN: Structured consumer product database - glazskunrukitis

Would there be any interest in a structured consumer product (electronics, gadgets etc.) database&#x2F;website? Similar to wikipedia - users would be able to change&#x2F;rate content.<p>The database would contain neutral information, pictures, reviews and videos.<p>So HN readers, what are you thoughts on this subject?
======
gautamnarula
I like the idea, but what would be the advantage of using it over Amazon?
Amazon has a robust database of products, a well entrenched and fairly
accurate review system, and all the product specs given by the creator. You
also have the option of buying it on the spot.

I think this sort of idea would work best for a type of product that, unlike
consumer electronics, would not be readily available on Amazon. Maybe
something like cars?

------
jameswyse
I'd use it.. Currently I just google for '<product> <model> review' or so and
have to manually sift through the results until I find a credible source. You
could also include links to PDF manuals, firmware Updates, software, etc.

Though I can see it being hard to gain traction in the beginning when the
database is small and not very useful.

